# Looking for some good insoles



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Insoles are hit or miss. I currently use superfeet which is a considerable upgrade over the foam insoles that come in your boot. But for what you get for $50 with the superfeet, I would recommend spending an extra $50 to get custom molded insoles. If you spend a lot of time on the hill it's def worth the investment. And if you don't spend that much time on the hill they can last you for years.


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Insoles are hit or misse superfeet which is a considerable upgrade over the foam insoles that come in your boot. But for what you get for $50 with the superfeet, I would recommend spending an extra $50 to get custom molded insoles. If you spend a lot of time on the hill it's def worth the investment. And if you don't spend that much time on the hill they can last you for years.


What custom insoles do you recommend ? Also could it be the inner boot shell that is bothering me ?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I just got a pair of Remind Insoles for like $30-40 and so far they are awesome. ordered the Cush right of the website.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

search for different brands it like shopping for boots but...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been using Remind Medics for 16 days on this season and about 2 months in my work shoes. 

TITS! :thumbsup:


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Insoles are hit or miss. I currently use superfeet which is a considerable upgrade over the foam insoles that come in your boot. But for what you get for $50 with the superfeet, I would recommend spending an extra $50 to get custom molded insoles. If you spend a lot of time on the hill it's def worth the investment. And if you don't spend that much time on the hill they can last you for years.


i was just looking at the super feet and the size range is from 9.5-11 and 11.5-13. My boot is an 11. I am not sure if my foot is done growing. would i be able to fit he 11.5 in my boot or can i cut it?:dunno:


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

StrattonRider said:


> i was just looking at the super feet and the size range is from 9.5-11 and 11.5-13. My boot is an 11. I am not sure if my foot is done growing. would i be able to fit he 11.5 in my boot or can i cut it?:dunno:


for your boot size get the insole size F and cut it if you can't try it in before buying.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

StrattonRider said:


> i was just looking at the super feet and the size range is from 9.5-11 and 11.5-13. My boot is an 11. I am not sure if my foot is done growing. would i be able to fit he 11.5 in my boot or can i cut it?:dunno:


You can cut it if needed, the shop should do this for you too if they are decent at all.

Im also a super feet user and love them, have had the same ones for 2 years.


----------



## XR4Ti (Dec 12, 2009)

Best to try on both sizes to see which one fits your heel better. If you have a skinny heel, you are better off with the smaller one, assuming length is not a problem.


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

I used SOLE for my burton rulers but since I got Nike ZF1's I don't think I will be replacing the insoles. The Nike's already have decent arch support.

SOLE's are good because they are heat moldable too but I don't think they are low profile like the red or yellow super feet.


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

zeeden said:


> I used SOLE for my burton rulers but since I got Nike ZF1's I don't think I will be replacing the insoles. The Nike's already have decent arch support.
> 
> SOLE's are good because they are heat moldable too but I don't think they are low profile like the red or yellow super feet.


Kaijus' insole is a POS it doesn't have any arch support


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

StrattonRider said:


> i was just looking at the super feet and the size range is from 9.5-11 and 11.5-13. My boot is an 11. I am not sure if my foot is done growing. would i be able to fit he 11.5 in my boot or can i cut it?:dunno:





Skinny Bam said:


> You can cut it if needed, the shop should do this for you too if they are decent at all...


Take out the original insoles, lay them over the new ones & mark or cut them. The new ones should then fit perfectly!


----------



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

jugeen said:


> Kaijus' insole is a POS it doesn't have any arch support


Never knew that. I think for the kaiju if I ever get them I'll step up .5 size and replace then insoles


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Chris said:


> What custom insoles do you recommend ? Also could it be the inner boot shell that is bothering me ?


I'd go check it out at your local boot fitter. Mine has several methods and models to choose from. They heat/vacuum mold them to your foot. Everyone tells me its the best way to go.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

anyone tried game changer insoles? you inject water into them and a gel custom forms to the shape of your foot. they are supposedly made with higher quality materials then other brands and they offer a satisfaction guarantee. i think im gonna order a pair tomorrow.

Footprint Insole Technology


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

mikeinaus said:


> anyone tried game changer insoles? you inject water into them and a gel custom forms to the shape of your foot. they are supposedly made with higher quality materials then other brands and they offer a satisfaction guarantee. i think im gonna order a pair tomorrow.
> 
> Footprint Insole Technology


Damn, for $38 shipped with a free pair until the 24th I think I'm going to give them a try too cause my feet fucking hurt :blowup:


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

i just ordered mine. they dont have a very large selection on sizes at the moment, but i lucked out with my tiny feet (8). im hoping the skate shoe sizes relate to boot sizes or i might be hooped...

they have most sizes available for their kingfoam orthotics which are (slightly cheaper) also supposed to be very good, however they are heat modable rather then liquid for the game changers.


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

mikeinaus said:


> i just ordered mine. they dont have a very large selection on sizes at the moment, but i lucked out with my tiny feet (8). im hoping the skate shoe sizes relate to boot sizes or i might be hooped..


Same as me, it said 8-8.5 so worst case cut a tiny bit off.


----------



## mikeinaus (Dec 15, 2012)

Insoles Designed to Improve Your Skiing and Snowboarding From DownUnders Footbeds saw these in a local store today. supposedly super comfortable and all the reviews ive read say they last for many years. there also machine washable. i might give them a try if the game changers dont workout...


----------



## PowderMonkey (Jan 9, 2013)

zeeden said:


> I used SOLE for my burton rulers but since I got Nike ZF1's I don't think I will be replacing the insoles. The Nike's already have decent arch support.


Whether it's walking/running shoes/snowboarding boots ect....A standard arch support is useless. It's much better to design a completely flat bottom for the boot(most boots are like this). That way you can customize as you like wtih insoles. Everybody's foot is shaped differently. I don't like arch support so I don't add anything.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

Custom is the only way to go. For me anyways.


----------

